# Guadalajara ... My favorite city in México



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Last March 2018 i took a trip to Guadalajara City in Jalisco, México. A beautiful city with interesting things how Tequila :booze:, Mariachis and other big and famous mexican icons!!!


The city has a many places for visit... maybe the most beautiful and interesting place is the historic centre.


International Airport of Gudalajara City

https://flic.kr/p/28yvPTa by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


https://flic.kr/p/29Sgh7U by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


I arrived from Mexico City... the trip was cheaper by plane than by bus :banana::banana: ... I had to take advantage !!! although i really wanted to travel by bus through the landscapes on the road




Municipal Palace of Guadalajara City... a beautiful building!!!

https://flic.kr/p/28R29i1 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Hombres Ilustres Garden 

https://flic.kr/p/27bKcd3 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

Cathedral of Guadalajara_ 

https://flic.kr/p/28yBfmi by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

Liberación Square near of Great Theater Degollado 

https://flic.kr/p/MP3SJN by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

Chapultepec Av. 
Americana District... 
one of the most beautiful neighborhood for eat, take a drink or just walk 

https://flic.kr/p/LbCtDa by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

Expiatorio del santísimo sacramento Temple 

https://flic.kr/p/MP5Z4s by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

Juárez Avenue 
University of Guadalajara
Central Building 

https://flic.kr/p/28R9H3q by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

La Paz Avenue

https://flic.kr/p/29SnDzm by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Americana District
https://flic.kr/p/29WGK4p by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



Niños Héroes Av. 

https://flic.kr/p/MPbizW by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Juárez Av. 

https://flic.kr/p/MP9Zmo by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Interesting and beautiful new thread, Rick! kay:
Looking forward for more... :cheers:


Mexicans really have a sense for art...
Just look at this pavement - they could have it easier and cheaper, but
they made a piece of art out of it!





Salazar Rick said:


> Chapultepec Av.
> Americana District...
> one of the most beautiful neighborhood for eat, take a drink or just walk
> 
> by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice photos! Would like to visit not only Mexico City but also Guadalajara and Monterrey if I go to Mexico.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Guadalajara


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

I apreciate your coments 


Expiatorio Temple

The Most beautiful catholic church have i ever seen 


https://flic.kr/p/27nrzVh by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


The great Degollado Theater

Mickey Mouse and his friends visit Guadalajara... mexican cities are really a party :banana:
https://flic.kr/p/27nrXLG by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


9 Esquinas Square 

This place is famous for eating barbecue, birria and other typical things like meat in its juice.
I ate birria, it's like eating a fireball ... very spicy :nuts::lol:


https://flic.kr/p/Lno68a by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Juarez Av. - Guadalajara Downtown

https://flic.kr/p/28KgUwF by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



Vallarta Av.

https://flic.kr/p/27nvsdq by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



Art Museum of University of Guadalajara UDG

https://flic.kr/p/2a47MvL by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr




After Chapultepec park in Mexico City this is the most famous public park in Mexico: Colomos Forest 

https://flic.kr/p/292VXsN by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Fundadores Square .- Downtown

https://flic.kr/p/MZZgAb by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


The white house near of United States of America Consulate office :lol:

https://flic.kr/p/292Zikh by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Metropolitan Zone of Guadalajara City

Zapopan District
Andares Shopping Mall 

https://flic.kr/p/2a4eF1h by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Colomos Park and a nice girl

https://flic.kr/p/2937T1u by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Chapultepec Av.

https://flic.kr/p/N19cXb by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Andarez Mall 
Zapopan District

https://flic.kr/p/27nFBxN by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

*by bad situation of security in México at this kind of zone is prohibited take photos hno: security man was crazy with me :lol:


Pedro Moreno Street

https://flic.kr/p/LnGrxc by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Juarez Av. 
Downtown
https://flic.kr/p/LnKWJx by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Beautiful Cathedral

https://flic.kr/p/N1dR59 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Vallarta Av. 

really one of the most beautiful avenues have i ever seen!!!

https://flic.kr/p/293fGZ1 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Zapopan
Andares 
Metropolitan Zone of Guadalajara City

https://flic.kr/p/293ihed by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Next photo set...................


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Guadalajara :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beuatiful updates, Rick, especially like Colomos Park and Vallarta Avenue! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful city and wonderful pictures, dear Friend!
Congratulations for this fantastic new thread.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We would like to see more updates, please...


----------



## SydneyCarton (Jul 11, 2017)

Very beautiful.


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

yansa said:


> Interesting and beautiful new thread, Rick! kay:
> Looking forward for more... :cheers:
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Silvia!
very interesting observation...you're right, I agree!! kay:




Nightsky said:


> Nice photos! Would like to visit not only Mexico City but also Guadalajara and Monterrey if I go to Mexico.



Thank you Nightsky!
Hope you visit México .... you are welcome!!!




christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Guadalajara


Thank you very much Christos !!! 




Gratteciel said:


> Beautiful city and wonderful pictures, dear Friend!
> Congratulations for this fantastic new thread.



Thanks a lot dear Roberto you are very kind!! kay:




SydneyCarton said:


> Very beautiful.



I agree SydneyCarton!!!! ... Really Guadalajara is a very beautiful city!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Salazar Rick said:


> Thank you very much Christos !!!


Welcome :cheers:


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

*GUADALAJARA​*

Puerta de Hierro District like Madrid Spain :lol:
residential and corporative zone of Zapopan

https://flic.kr/p/29cej5T by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Degollado Theater


https://flic.kr/p/29tXXkU by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr




Mexican street escene

https://flic.kr/p/LPrAZ2 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


La Paz Av.... 


https://flic.kr/p/27PxKcq by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Government Palace of State of Jalisco

https://flic.kr/p/NrVFG9 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



Puerta de Hierro - Zapopan

Modern and the tallest residential skyscrapers

https://flic.kr/p/2azidAz by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Colomos Forest

https://flic.kr/p/29cnj9e by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Iberoamérica Square

https://flic.kr/p/2azowjv by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Expiatorio del santísimo sacramento Temple 

https://flic.kr/p/Ns3oo7 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Av. Vallarta

https://flic.kr/p/LPBvcv by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Los arrayanes restaurant - Americana District


https://flic.kr/p/Ns5U4L by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr

Zapopan - Metropolitan Zone of Guadalajara


https://flic.kr/p/29udM53 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Guadalajara Square - Downtown

https://flic.kr/p/2avgAPG by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



Universidad Square

https://flic.kr/p/Ns9FHL by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Nice zones of Guadalajara City

https://flic.kr/p/2azxApX by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Av. Chapultepec... 

https://flic.kr/p/27PQ8K9 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Streets of Guadalajara

https://flic.kr/p/NscGNW by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr



Colomos Forest

https://flic.kr/p/27PQTym by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Tipycal Restaurant

https://flic.kr/p/NskQw5 by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


Guadalajara Downtown

https://flic.kr/p/27PYayo by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Lovely pictures!! very nice, modern and green city kay: kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful pics, Rick! kay:
One of my favourites is this impressing tree:





Salazar Rick said:


> La Paz Av....
> 
> 
> by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful update, dear friend!
Guadalajara is a beautiful city.


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Romashka01 said:


> Lovely pictures!! very nice, modern and green city kay: kay:




Thank you Romashka01  ... Really is a green city, that impressed me!!!





yansa said:


> Wonderful pics, Rick! kay:
> One of my favourites is this impressing tree:



Thank you Silvia!!!

I love the trees in the city... this one is nice too :colgate:

https://flic.kr/p/28gS8Lb by Borivoj Rhodes, en Flickr




Gratteciel said:


> Wonderful update, dear friend!
> Guadalajara is a beautiful city.



Thank you dear friend ... i agree this is a beautiful city kay:


----------



## gerardo16 (Apr 11, 2008)

yansa said:


> Wonderful pics, Rick! kay:
> One of my favourites is this impressing tree:


It is a Ficus, amazing tree, famous for their big size and also because their roots are that big and strong that can destroy pavement easily

I love them, but need to be put in a place that have room for their growup


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Guadalajara


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! this is my first time to see an extensive coverage of this city
and I love what I see....those old heritage structures are really wonderful.


----------

